# Justin Bieber - Bildermix zu seinem 24. Geburtstag (01.03.2018) 80x LQ-UHQ



## Mike150486 (1 März 2018)

*Justin Drew Bieber* (* 01.03.1994 in London, Ontario) ist ein kanadisch-US-amerikanischer Pop- und R&B-Sänger und -Songschreiber mit deutschen Wurzeln.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

